

Ask HN: How much do you make from Adsense? - cmstoken

I know we usually like to talk about SaaS and mobile apps here on HN but I'm sure there's a number of folks earning serious amount of cash from Adsense.<p>You don't have to share the details if you don't want to but it would be great if some of you could give us some insight into how much you're earning and maybe even the verticals you're involved in.
======
anderspetersson
I'm running a website with adsense ads as an extra income to my day job. Last
month I earned about $1400 on it. Witch definetly is a nice extra income since
I'm not spending much time on the site.

Here's a graph over my adsense income the past couple years.
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/awesome_screenshot/2293121?AWSAccess...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/awesome_screenshot/2293121?AWSAccessKeyId=0R7FMW7AXRVCYMAPTPR2&Expires=1370506490&Signature=C16BImdrXLBvOEaE8Oe4nFcTzIU%3D)

------
petersouth
AdSense for Content Last Month May 16,982 183 1.08% $0.71 $7.66 $130.12

Swing $30 in off season and $300/month season now for regular website.
Basically one small banner ad. Spent 0 on advertising, but took time marketing
until this year (Still on free Adword credit $1.00/day - maybe 5-10% traffic).

------
sixQuarks
Most I ever made was about $30,000 in one month back in 2006. I had about 1
million unique visitors that month.

------
Dyingsoul
I am using adsense with youtube only and getting around 5-10$ a month. However
nowadays Iam not uploading anything. I've got payment only once since the
payout limit is around 87$, but when I got it I've also earned a singing
youtube-bonus which payed me a 126$ sum.

~~~
Dyingsoul
Link to my channel: <http://www.youtube.com/user/LezuziuszHUN>

------
jamesjguthrie
I have AdMobs on a couple of free Android apps - motorsport calculators. They
make about $20 every 3/4 months, which has come from 6,000 total downloads /
1,200 active installs.

------
centdev
$15k a month. 90% through Adsense. Could make more with AdExchange if hey
accept me. Difference of 68/32 vs 80/20 is pretty major.

------
bochoh
approx $13.00/year - blank pages

------
Misiek
now $30/month (max: $120/month, about 1k visits/day)

